# RRAM Set to Break



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.engadget.com/2013/08/06/crossbar-rram/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedly



> Compared to NAND, RRAM comes in at half the size and boasts 20 times faster write speeds (140MB/s), reads data at 17MB per second, guzzles 20 times less power and has 10 times more endurance. Since RRAM is non-volatile memory, it can keep data even when it's powered off, á la NAND. As if that weren't enough, 3D stacking construction allows for several terabytes of storage, endowing one 200 x 200mm 200mm2 chip with one terabyte.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

So does this mean that, as well as outsourcing all their fancy computational needs to a server, the next generation of computers will be back to not having a hard drive? 
(Except this time they won't need one)


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

if we go quantum, um...maybe....


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Kind of related in a Memory kind of way, but I have to tell you that I remember when RAM was $50.00 per Meg...

Samsung mass produces industry's first 3D NAND flash chips

(Storage and Speed are approaching incredible levels...:up: )


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I remember back in 98 when I got a 5 gig hd...I had people coming over to my house for weeks, wondering what the heck I was going to use ALL that space for...

now I've got twin 2tb drives and space is a premium.....


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

So are we talking that new PC's in the future may have a TB of RAM??? Is this correct??


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

metallica5456 said:


> So are we talking that new PC's in the future may have a TB of RAM??? Is this correct??


It's possible and it's also possible that numbers won't matter with quantum results...


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ekim68 said:


> It's possible and it's also possible that numbers won't matter with quantum results...


shrodinger's pc.....


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Yet again you've made me search a name....:up:


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

ekim68 said:


> Yet again you've made me search a name....:up:


Isn't that what he does best? LOL


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

i actually like that......may have to patent that phrase.......


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

ekim68 said:


> Yet again you've made me search a name....:up:


and today is his birthday....


----------

